# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Dinsow, robots, CT Asia Robotics Co., Ltd., Bangkok, Thailand

## Airicist

Manufacturer - CT Asia Robotics Co.,Ltd.

Website - dinsow.com

facebook.com/dinsawrobot

twitter.com/dinsow

----------


## Airicist

MK Happy Birthday 

Uploaded on Aug 31, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Bloomberg TV Robot Dinsow Mini

 Published on Sep 10, 2013




> Aug. 30 On 'Thailand Attracts: Asia's Business' we explore the new, modern Thailand that's pushing the limits of innovation and taking its products global. We travel across the country and speak to companies - local and international, big and small - entrepreneurs and policy makers about innovation and look at Thailand as an important investment destination in South East Asia.

----------


## Airicist

Dinsow Robot V.3

 Published on Feb 12, 2014




> Dinsow 3 by CT Asia Robotics Co.,Ltd. Bangkok, Thailand

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 31, 2014




Dinsow – The Thai robot

Published on Sep 15, 2014




> Dinsow – The Thai robot developed by CT Asia Robotics Company. The Chief Executive Officer Chalermpon Punnotok is demonstrating how to use both Dinsow and the Dinsow mini robot which isn’t moveable like his older sibling.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Dinsow" Elderly care robot in japan

Published on Jan 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Dinsow3 robot

Published on Jun 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Dinsow Sweden

Published on Aug 30, 2016

----------

